# F.E.A.R 2 Speicherruckler



## Taylor $ (26. Juni 2009)

Hey,
bin zur Zeit am F.E.A.R 2 zocken und jedesmal wenn ich ein Part geschafft und ein neuer Speicherpunkt geschrieben wird ruckelt kurz das System.
Mit der Zeit nervt mich das irgendwie übelst.
Hat jemand ne Idee was es sein könnte?
Hatte vorher bei Call of Duty und ähnlichen nie Probleme...


----------



## yello7676 (19. Juli 2009)

vielleicht mal patchen und neue treiber drauf hauen


----------

